# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  القرية والمدينة في القران

## فارس منقاش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


القرية والمدينة

قال تبارك وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: 

/١/
﴿وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأت العزيز تراود فتاها عن نفسه قد شغفها حبا إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين﴾ يوسف ٣٠
جاءت في الآية( المدينة)
ثم تحولت المدينة نفسها إلى( قرية )في الآية التالية
﴿واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي أقبلنا فيها وإنا لصادقون﴾يوسف ٨٢
*****************
/٢/
وتكرر الأمر في قوم لوط
 ﴿وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون﴾الحجر ٦٧

﴿ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين﴾. العنكبوت ٣١
******************** 
/٣/ 
وتكرر في الأمر في سورة يس 
﴿واضرب لهم ١مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون﴾ يس١٢

﴿وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين﴾ يس ٢٠
*******************
/٤/ 
وتكررت ايضا في سورة الكهف
﴿فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا﴾ الكهف ٧٧

﴿وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا﴾الكهف ٨٢

 السؤال
 لماذا وصف المكان تارة بالقرية وتارة أخرى بالمدينة

الجواب 

القرية في اللغة 
مصدر قرى بكسر القاف  وهو اكرام الضيف من الطعام والشراب والمأوى والأمن وتلبية حاجاته ولذلك كل مكان لك به حاجة هو قرية بالنسبة إليك 
اما مكانك الذي تسكن وتقيم فيه فهو مدينه بالنسبة لك وهو قرية لغير سكانها 

جاء في معجم الرائد مدن بالمكان / اقام فيه/ 

والان ننظر إلى الآيات 
١ /
وقال نسوة في المدينة / هؤلاء النسوة هم من سكان المدينة واهلها المقيمين فيها
وأسألك القرية التي كنا فيها / هؤلاء إخوة يوسف وهم ليسو من أهل المدينة بل لهم فيها حاجة فكانت قرية بالنسبة لهم ليقترو منها حاجياتهم 

٢/ 
وجاء اهل المدينه يستبشرون/ هم اهلها وسكانها المقيمين فيها

 انا مهلكوا اهل هذه القرية/ الملائكة ارسلوا لإهلاك قوم لوط اي لهم فيها حاجة وهم ليسو من سكانها او من اهلها

٣/
 اصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون/ المرسلون جاؤوا لحاجة وهو الدعوة الى الله 

وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل / وهو من سكانها واهلها

٤/
حتى اذا اتيا اهل قرية/ موسى عليه السلام والعبد الصالح اتيا لحاجة وهما ليسو من اهلها

لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة/ هذان غلامان من سكان المدينة واهلها

****************
كل تجمع سكاني صغير او كبير فهو قرية  
قال تعالى 
﴿ذلك من أنباء القرى نقصه عليك منها قائم وحصيد﴾هود ١٠٠ 
القرى /فيها القرية والمدينة/ فالقران قص أنباء القرية والقرى والمدينة ولم يذكر في القران كلمة المدن 


جاءت كلمة المدينة في القران ١٤ مرة كلها تدل على اهلها وسكانها المقيمين فيها
*إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه في المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها / الاعراف ١٢٣
*﴿وممن حولكم من الأعراب منافقون ومن أهل المدينة/ التوبة١٠١
*﴿ما كان لأهل المدينة ومن حولهم من الأعراب/ التوبة١٢٠
*﴿وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأت العزيز/ يوسف٣٠
*﴿وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون﴾الحجر ٦٧
*فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة / الكهف١٩ (وهي مدينتهم ) ولا يشعرن
*﴿وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة الكهف ٨٢
*﴿وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون﴾النمل ٤٨
*﴿ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها/ القصص ١٥
*﴿فأصبح في المدينة خائفا يترقب / القصص١٨
*﴿وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى/ القصص٢٠
*﴿والذين في قلوبهم مرض والمرجفون في المدينة/ الاحزاب٦٠
*﴿وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى/ يس٢٠
*﴿يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة / المنافقون٨
جاءت كلمة قرية في القران عشرات المرات كلها تدل على القرى والبلدان بشكل عام والقرية لمن له فيها حاجة وليس من اهلها
***************

 والله اعلم

 فارس منقاش

----------


## أبو مالك المعتز بالله

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما،،،
سؤال ليس للشك، وإنما لمعرفة المصدر، هل هذا اجتهادك أم أنه منقول عن أحد العلماء؟

----------


## فارس منقاش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبارك فيك اخي الحبيب
هذا اجتهاد شخصي  وإن سبقني احد من العلماء الى هذا القول فأعتبر نفسي تابعا له وهذا يسعدني ويفرحني اذ ان اجتهادي هذا وافق  كلام اهل العلم  
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## أبو مالك المعتز بالله

بارك الله فيك، وعظم أجرك،
إذا سمح وقتك فأسعد بمشاركاتك على منتدى ملتقى أهل التفسير ففيه نخبة متخصصة في مثل هذه النكات والفوائد، ولو سمح وقتك أن تستقصي ألفاظ القرية في القرآن ليتضح اضراد هذا الفهم واستقامته،

وجزاك الله خيرا،،،

----------


## فارس منقاش

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



القرية والمدينة


قال تبارك وتعالى في كتابه الكريم: 


/١/
﴿وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأت العزيز تراود فتاها عن نفسه قد شغفها حبا إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين﴾ يوسف ٣٠
جاءت في الآية( المدينة)
ثم تحولت المدينة نفسها إلى( قرية )في الآية التالية
﴿واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي أقبلنا فيها وإنا لصادقون﴾يوسف ٨٢
*****************
/٢/
وتكرر الأمر في قوم لوط
 ﴿وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون﴾الحجر ٦٧


﴿ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين﴾العنكبو   ٣١
********************
/٣/ 
وتكرر في الأمر في سورة يس 
﴿واضرب لهم ١مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون﴾ يس١٢


﴿وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين﴾ يس ٢٠
*******************
/٤/ 
وتكررت ايضا في سورة الكهف
﴿فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا﴾ الكهف ٧٧


﴿وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا﴾الكهف ٨٢

 السؤال
 لماذا وصف المكان تارة بالقرية وتارة أخرى بالمدينة


الجواب 


القرية في اللغة 
مصدر قرى بكسر القاف  وهو اكرام الضيف من الطعام والشراب والمأوى والأمن وتلبية حاجاته ولذلك كل مكان لك به حاجة هو قرية بالنسبة إليك 


جاء في لسان العرب
وأَصبحت الأَرض قَرْواً واحداً إِذا تَغَطى وجْهُها بالماء.
ويقال: ترَكتُ الأَرض قَرْواً واحداً إِذا طَبَّقَها المطر.
وقَرَا إِليه قَرْواً: قَصَد. الليث: القَرْوُ مصدر قولك قَرَوْتُ إِليهم أَقْرُو قَرْواً، وهو القَصْدُ نحو الشيء؛ وأَنشد: أَقْرُو إِليهم أَنابيبَ القَنا قِصَدا وقَراه: طعَنه فرمى به؛ عن الهجري؛ قال ابن سيده: وأُراه من هذا كأَنه قَصَدَه بين أَصحابه؛ قال: والخَيْل تَقْرُوهم على اللحيات (* قوله «على اللحيات» كذا في الأصل والمحكم بحاء مهملة فيهما .) وقَرَا الأَمر واقْتَراه: تَتَبَّعَه. الليث: يقال الإِنسان يَقْترِي فلاناً بقوله ويَقْتَرِي سَبيلاً ويَقْرُوه أَي يَتَّبعه؛ وأَنشد: يَقْتَرِي مَسَداً بِشِيقِ وقَرَوْتُ البلاد قَرْواً وقَرَيْتُها قَرْياًواقْتَرَ  يْتها واسْتَقْرَيتها إِذا تتبعتها تخرج من أَرض إِلى أَرض.  ابن سيده: قَرا الأَرضَ قَرْواً واقْتراها وتَقَرَّاها واسْتَقْراها تَتَبَّعها أَرضاً أَرضاً وسار فيها ينظر حالهَا وأَمرها.
وقال اللحياني: قَرَوْت الأَرض سرت فيها، وهو أَن تمرّ بالمكان ثم تجوزه إِلى غيره ثم إِلى موضع آخر.
وقَرَوْت بني فلان واقْتَرَيْتهم واسْتَقْرَيتهم: مررت بهم واحداً  واحداً، وهو من الإِتباع، واستعمله سيبويه في تعبيره فقال في قولهم أَخذته بدرهم فصاعداً: لم ترد أَن تخبر أَن الدرهم مع صاعد ثمن لشيء، كقولهم بدرهم وزيادة، ولكنك أَخبرت بأَدنى الثمن فجعلته أَوّلاً، ثم قَرَوْت شيئاً بعد شيء لأَثمان شتى.
وقال بعضهم: ما زلت أَسْتَقْرِي هذه الأَرض قَرْيَةً قرْية. الأَصمعي: قَرَوْتُ الأَرض إِذا تَتَبَّعت ناساً بعد ناس فأَنا أَقْرُوها قَرْواً.
والقَرَي مجرى الماء إِلى الرياض، وجمعه قُرْيانٌ وأَقْراء؛ وأَنشد: كأَنَّ قُرْيانَها الرِّجال وتقول: تَقَرَّيْتُ المياه أَي تتبعتها.
واسْتَقْرَيْت فلاناً: سأَلته أَن يَقْرِيَني.


اما مكانك الذي تسكن وتقيم فيه فهو مدينه بالنسبة لك وهو قرية لغير سكانها 


جاء في لسان العرب ومختار الصحاح مدن بالمكان / اقام فيه/ 
وفي صحاح اللغة مدن بالمكان اقام فيه ومنه سميت المدينة




والان ننظر إلى الآيات 
١ /
وقال نسوة في المدينة / هؤلاء النسوة هم من سكان المدينة واهلها المقيمين فيها
وأسألك القرية التي كنا فيها / هؤلاء إخوة يوسف وهم ليسو من أهل المدينة بل لهم فيها حاجة فكانت قرية بالنسبة لهم ليقترو منها حاجياتهم 


٢/ 
وجاء اهل المدينه يستبشرون/ هم اهلها وسكانها المقيمين فيها


 انا مهلكوا اهل هذه القرية/ الملائكة ارسلوا لإهلاك قوم لوط اي لهم فيها حاجة وهم ليسو من سكانها او من اهلها


٣/
 اصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون/ المرسلون جاؤوا لحاجة وهو الدعوة الى الله 


وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل / وهو من سكانها واهلها


٤/
حتى اذا اتيا اهل قرية/ موسى عليه السلام والعبد الصالح اتيا لحاجة وهما ليسو من اهلها


لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة/ هذان غلامان من سكان المدينة واهلها


****************
كل تجمع سكاني صغير او كبير فهو قرية  
قال تعالى 
﴿ذلك من أنباء القرى نقصه عليك منها قائم وحصيد﴾هود ١٠٠ 
﴿وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة أو معذبوها عذابا شديدا كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا﴾ الٱسراء ٥٨


************
 جاءت القرية في القرأن( ٥٦ ) مرة على الشكل التالي


 ١/جاء لفظ قرية بدون ال التعريف( ٢٣ )
  لفظ قرية جاء هنا لعموم الأمصار والبلدان فهي عامة 


٢/جاء لفظ القرية (  ١٠)
        ١ *وإذ قلنا ادخلوا هذه القرية فكلوا منها /٥٨  البقرة
         ٢*وإذ قيل لهم اسكنوا هذه القرية وكلوا/١٦١  الأعراف
         ٣*واسألهم عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر/  ١٦٣ الأعراف
        ٤ * واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي / ٨٢ يوسف
        ٥ *ولوطا آتيناه حكما وعلما ونجيناه من القرية /٧٤ الأنبياء
        ٦*ولقد أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر/٤٠ الفرقان
        ٧*﴿ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية/
             /٣١ العنكبوت
        ٨*إنا منزلون على أهل هذه القرية رجزا /٧٤ العنكبوت
        ٩*واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون/١٣ يس
          هذه الأيات التسعة في( القرية ) معرفة ب ال التعريف فهي معرفة بمكانها
          او اصحابها اوعملها
        ١٠* ﴿وما لكم لا تقاتلون في سبيل الله والمستضعفين من الرجال والنساء                            والولدان الذين يقولون ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها واجعل لنا من      لدنك وليا واجعل لنا من لدنك نصيرا﴾هذه الأية نزلت بالمؤمنين في المدينة وفيهم المهاجرين الذين اخرجوا من مكة ( القرية الظالم اهلها) وسكنوا المدينة فأصبح مكان سكنهم يقال له مدينة والمكان الذي اخرجوا منه اصبح قرية بالنسبة لهم
وهذا ايضا ينطبق على الاية التالية في لفظ قريتك


٣/جاء لفظ قريتك( ١ )
﴿وكأين من قرية هي أشد قوة من قريتك التي أخرجتك أهلكناهم فلا ناصر لهم﴾ ١٣ محمد
تقدم القول كما في الآية التي سبقتها


٤/جاء لفظ قريتكم(  ٢)
﴿وما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوهم من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون﴾ ٨٢ الاعراف
﴿فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون﴾ ٥٦ النمل 
هاتان الايتان في قوم لوط وقد وصفوا مساكنهم  ب( قريتكم) 
  فالمؤتفكات هي قرى قوم لوط وقيل انها ثلاثة قرى وقيل انها خمسة قرى كما عند اهل التفسير ومنه
الطبرى ـ باب 82 ـ جزء 15 : حدثنا بشر قال ، حدثنا يزيد قال ، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتاده قال: ذكر لنا أن جبريل عليه السلام أخذ بعروتها الوسطى، ثم ألوى بها إلى جَوّ السماء حتى سمعت الملائكة ضَواغي كلابهم، ثم دمر بعضها على بعض ثم اتبع شُذَّان القوم صخرًا . قال: وهي ثلاث قرًى يقال لها "سدوم"، وهي بين المدينة والشأم. قال: وذكر لنا أنه كان فيها أربعة آلاف ألف. 
الطبرى ـ باب 84 ـ جزء 15 : يقول الله:(جعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل) ، فأهلكها الله وما حولها من المؤتفكات، وكنّ خمس قريات، "صنعة" و"صعوة" "وعثرة"، و"دوما" و"سدوم" = وسدوم هي القرية العظمى = ونجى الله لوطًا ومن معه من أهله، إلا امرأته كانت فيمن هلك.
ابن كثير ـ باب 70 ـ جزء 4 : { وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتِ } قوم لوط، وقد كانوا يسكنون في مدائن، وقال في الآية الأخرى: { وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَ  ةَ أَهْوَى } [النجم: 53،] أي: الأمة المؤتفكة، وقيل: أم قراهم، وهي "سدوم". والغرض: أن الله تعالى أهلكهم عن آخرهم بتكذيبهم نبي الله لوطا، عليه السلام، وإتيانهم الفاحشة التي لم يسبقهم بها أحد من العالمين.
القرطبى ـ باب(جزء 9) ـ جزء 9 : (قوله تعالى: (فلما جاء أمرنا) أي عذابنا.
(جعلنا عاليها سافلها) وذلك أن جبريل عليه السلام أدخل جناحه تحت قرى قوم لوط، وهي خمس: سدوم - وهي القرية
العظمى، - وعامورا، ودادوما، وضعوه، وقتم ،
وبهذا تكون كل واحدة منها هي قرية بالنسبة لغيرها وهكذا جميعا


٥/ جاء لفظ قريتنا (١ )
﴿قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا قال أولو كنا كارهين﴾ ٨٨ الاعراف
هنا قال قوم شعيب( قريتنا ) ولم يقولوا (مدينتنا) 
ومعلوم ان مدين سميت ايضا اصحاب الايكة
جاء في القاموس المحيط
الأَيْكُ: الشَّجَرُ المُلْتَفُّ الكثيرُ، والغَيْضَةُ تُنْبِتُ السِدْرَ والأَراكَ، أوِ الجَماعَةُ مِن كُلِّ الشَّجَرِ، حتى من النَّخْلِ، الواحِدَةُ: أيْكَةٌ،
وجاء في لسان العرب 
والقَرِيُّ مَسِيلُ الماء من التِّلاع: وقال اللحياني: القَرِيُّ مَدْفَعُ الماء من الرَّبْوِ إِلى الرَّوْضة؛ هكذا قال الربو، بغير هاء، والجمع أَقْرِيةٌ وأَقْراء وَقُرْيان، وهو الأَكثر.  
فلو جمعنا بين الايك والقري لوجدنا ان قرية شعيب كانت ذات اشجار ومياه تسيل فهذا  معنى قريتنا ( انها ذات اشجار كثيفة ومياه تجري ) اي لنخرجنك يا شعيب من ( جنتنا) اشجار وينابيع تسيل فهي دورهم ومساكنهم


٦/جاء لفظ القريتين (١) 
﴿وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم﴾ ٣١ الزخرف
القريتين وهما مكة والطائف


٧/جاء لفظ قرى بدون ال التعريف (٢) 
قرى جائت لعموم جمع 


٨/جاء لفظ القرى  (١٦)
القرى جائت لعموم جمع معرفة ب ال التعريف



جاءت كلمة المدينة في القران ١٤ مرة كلها تدل على اهلها وسكانها المقيمين فيها
وبالنظر للمدينة نجد انها جاءت معرفة ب ال التعريف لتدل على شيء واحد  انها معرفة بأهلها ،فلننظر للأيات
*إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه في المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها / الاعراف ١٢٣
*﴿وممن حولكم من الأعراب منافقون ومن أهل المدينة/ التوبة١٠١
*﴿ما كان لأهل المدينة ومن حولهم من الأعراب/ التوبة١٢٠
*﴿وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأت العزيز/ يوسف٣٠
*﴿وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون﴾الحجر  ٧
*فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة / الكهف١٩ (وهي مدينتهم ) ولا يشعرن
*﴿وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة الكهف ٨٢
*﴿وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون﴾النمل ٤٨
*﴿ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها/ القصص ١٥
*﴿فأصبح في المدينة خائفا يترقب / القصص١٨
*﴿وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى/ القصص٢٠
*﴿والذين في قلوبهم مرض والمرجفون في المدينة/ الاحزاب٦٠
*﴿وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى/ يس٢٠
*﴿يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة / المنافقون٨


***************


 والله اعلم


 فارس منقاش

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

دَلاَلة التَّسْمِيةُ لِلْمدَائِنِ وَالقُرَى فِيْ التَّعْبِيْرِ القُرْآنِيّ
مقدمة :
الحمدلله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
إن تسميات المدن والقرى في القرآن الكريم من المباحث الواسعة التي تصلح أن تكون رسالة أكاديمية علمية ولكنني هنا سأقتصر النظر في موضعين لما يحيط بهما من فهم مغلوط في أحيان كثير يقود لتفسيرات شاذة وغير متفقة مع القاعدة الذهبية التي تنفي الترادف في كتاب الله ، وسأبحث تحديداً في تسمية “مدينة الغلامين اليتيمين” في سورة الكهف “قرية إخوة يوسف” التي استشهدوا بهم عند قدومهم على أبيهم وبالتالي سنخرج بتعريف للمدينة والقرية في التعبير القرآني.
أوجه الالتباس:
يسود اعتقاد بأن القرآن الكريم يبدل بين التسميتين (مدينة ، قرية) لنفس الموضع وأنهما تسميتان مترادفتان وسأستعرض بعض أقوال المفسرين رحمهم الله في الموضعين اللذين ندرسهما:
الموضع الأول : قرية إخوة يوسف
(وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ) (82) سورة يوسف
جاء في تفسير القرطبي رحمه الله:
قال أبو جعفر : يقول : وإن كنت متهما لنا ، لا تصدقنا على ما نقول من أن ابنك سرق : ( فاسأل القرية التي كنا فيها ) ، وهي مصر ، يقول : سل من فيها من أهلها ( والعير التي أقبلنا فيها ) ، وهي القافلة التي كنا فيها ، التي أقبلنا منها معها ، عن خبر ابنك وحقيقة ما أخبرناك عنه من سرقه ، فإنك تخبر [ ص: 213 ] مصداق ذلك ( وإنا لصادقون ) فيما أخبرناك من خبره .
وبنحو الذي قلنا في ذلك قال أهل التأويل .
ذكر من قال ذلك :
19641 – حدثنا بشر قال : حدثنا يزيد قال : حدثنا سعيد ، عن قتادة ، قوله : ( واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها ) ، وهي مصر .
19642 – حدثنا القاسم قال : حدثنا الحسين قال : حدثني حجاج ، عن ابن جريج قال : قال ابن عباس : ( واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها ) قال : يعنون مصر .
جاء في تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله:
( واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها ) قيل : المراد مصر . قاله قتادة ، وقيل : غيرها ، ( والعير التي أقبلنا فيها ) أي : التي رافقناها ، عن صدقنا وأمانتنا وحفظنا وحراستنا ، ( وإنا لصادقون ) فيما أخبرناك به ، من أنه سرق وأخذوه بسرقته .
وفي تفسير القرطبي رحمه الله :
قوله تعالى : واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي أقبلنا فيها وإنا لصادقون فيه مسألتان :
الأولى : قوله تعالى : واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير حققوا بها شهادتهم عنده ، ورفعوا التهمة عن أنفسهم لئلا يتهمهم . فقولهم : واسأل القرية أي أهلها ; فحذف ; ويريدون بالقرية مصر . وقيل : قرية من قراها نزلوا بها وامتاروا منها . وقيل المعنى واسأل القرية وإن كانت جمادا ، فأنت نبي الله ، وهو ينطق الجماد لك ; وعلى هذا فلا حاجة إلى إضمار ; قال سيبويه : ولا يجوز كلم هندا وأنت تريد غلام هند ; لأن هذا يشكل . والقول في العير كالقول في القرية سواء . وإنا لصادقون في قولنا .
وفي التحرير والتنوير ذكر ابن عاشور رحمه الله أن المراد بالقرية المدينة والعكس وأنهما تسميتان مترادفتان:
وسؤال القرية مجاز عن سؤال أهلها . والمراد بها مدينة مصر . والمدينة والقرية مترادفتان . وقد خصت المدينة في العرف بالقرية الكبيرة . والمراد بالعير التي كانوا فيها رفاقهم في عيرهم القادمين إلى مصر من [ ص: 41 ] أرض كنعان ، فأما سؤال العير فسهل وأما سؤال القرية فيكون بالإرسال أو المراسلة أو الذهاب بنفسه إن أراد الاستثبات . إ. هـ
وسياق القصة القرآنية يبين بأن مكان نفوذ يوسف عليه السلام كان مدينة ولم يكن قرية فهي ذات الموضع الذي بيع فيه و ظلم فيه وولاَّه الله عليه ونستدل على ذلك بقوله تعالى:
(وَقَالَ نِسْوَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ تُرَاوِدُ فَتَاهَا عَن نَّفْسِهِ قَدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبًّا إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ)   يوسف (30)
ويبدو أن ذلك هو الذي أوحى لابن عاشور رحمه الله بالقول بالترادف وأن المدينة قرية كبيرة
ما يظهر من الآية
نقول وبالله التوفيق بأن يوسف كان في مدينة ، وما حدث لإخوته أنهم انضموا لقافلة تنقلهم لمصر وتعيدهم لمسكنهم في البادية ومعهم فئتين من الناس (أصحاب القافلة) الذين ينقلون الناس والبضائع ، والمسافرين الآخرين من القرى القريبة منهم.
وعندما استشهدوا لم يكن ذلك بمجاهيل فقد استشهدوا (القرية التي كنا فيها) يعني القرويين الذين رافقونا في سفرنا وشاهدوا ما حدث لنا ، (العير التي أقبلنا فيها) أي أصحاب القافلة وملاك العير الذين نقلتهم ذهاباً وجيئة ، والاستشهاد بأهل مصر بعيد فكيف لرجل ضرير أن يسافر لمصر ومن يسأل في مدينة كبيرة ؟ ، فلا يكون الاستشهاد إلا بأعيان شهود وبالتالي فالمراد والله أعلم أهل القرية التي رافقوهم في رحلتهم وأصحاب القافلة التي نقلتهم كما أسلفنا ، وربما لا يجوز أن يكون الأمر كما قال الطبري رحمه الله من أنهم امتاروا في قرية بعد خروجهم من المدينة فكيف يسألهم يعقوب وليسوا شهوداً على الواقعة؟ .
وهنا نقول أن المدينة غير القرية وليس هناك ترادف وإبراز الفروقات بينهما:
القرية : مَجْمُوعَةٌ مَحْدُودَةٌ مِنَ المَنَازِلِ تَجْمَعُ أُنَاسَاً غَالبِهُم مِنْ عِرْقٍ وَاحدٍ وَملةٍ واحدةٍ وصَنْعةٍ غَالِبة (كَزِرَاعَةٍ أو صِنَاعَةٍ أوْ حِرْفَة )
لذلك فالمشتركات بين مثل أولئك الناس تجمعهم دائما على موقف واحد من الأنبياء فهم متحدين متشابهين في حياتهم فما أن يظهر بينهم نبي حتى يطيعون كبرائهم ويقاومون الدعوة حميةً واتّباعاً للباطل واستكباراً يقول تعالى (وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِّن نَّذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُم بِهِ كَافِرُونَ   سبأ (34))
المدينة : مِنْطَقَةٌ سَكَنِيَّةٌ وَاسِعَةٌ تَجْمَعُ أُنَاسَاً مُخْتَلِفيْ الأَعْرَاقِ وَالمِلَلِ وَالمِهَنِ وَالأَعْمَالْ تُجْلَبُ إليْهَا الأرْزَاقُ وتَسُودُ فِيْهَا التِّجَارَة.
والمدينة عادة يحيط بها عدد من القرى وكانت المدن في الماضي تحاط بسور وأبواب تغلق ليلاً أمام الداخلين إليها وهذا لم تتميز به القرى لأن أهلها يعرفون بعضهم ويُعرفُ الأغراب بينهم بسهولة ، وهذا التعريف ينطبق على المدينة المنورة مهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث كان يسكن فيها أناس من ملل وأعراق مختلفة فمنهم اليهود ، ومنهم الأوس والخزرج والمهاجرين من قريش وغيرهم من الناس فكانت مختلفة عن مكة التي يسود فيها قريش وهي بلدتهم ويتبع فيها دين واحد وهو عبادة الأصنام.
الموضع الثاني : قرية اليتيمين
ذكر المدينة والقرية في الآيتين التاليتين:
(فَانطَلَقَا حَتَّىٰ إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا فَأَبَوْا أَن يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَن يَنقَضَّ فَأَقَامَهُ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا)   الكهف (77)
(وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَن يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَٰلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا)   الكهف (82)
ولعلنا نستعرض أبرز أقوال المفسرين رحمهم الله في التفريق بين القرية والمدينة المذكورتين في هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين:
يقول ابن كثير رحمه الله:
وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا ( 82 ) . في هذه الآية دليل على إطلاق القرية على المدينة; لأنه قال أولا ( حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية ) [ الكهف : 77 ] وقال هاهنا : فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة كما قال تعالى : ( وكأين من قرية هي أشد قوة من قريتك التي أخرجتك [ محمد : 13 ] ، وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم [ الزخرف : 31 ] يعني : مكة والطائف . ومعنى الآية : أن هذا الجدار إنما أصلحه لأنه كان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما. الخ.
وجاء في تفسير القرطبي:
ودل قوله : في المدينة على أن القرية تسمى مدينة ; ومنه الحديث ( أمرت بقرية تأكل القرى . . . ) وفي حديث الهجرة ( لمن أنت ) فقال الرجل : من أهل المدينة ; يعني مكة .
ما يظهر من الآية
عند القول بنفي الترادف فينبغي أن تكون المدينة التي يسكنها الغلامين غير القرية التي بها الجدار وهذا متسق لا يشكل عليه شيء بل إن شواهد الآية تدل على أن (الجدار يريد أن ينقضَّ) يبين للقارئ أن الجدار متهاوٍ متضعضع من منزل أو حائط مهجوريوشك على الانهيار وبالتالي فالغلامين كانا غائبين عن هذا الموضع حيث لم يراهما موسى عليه السلام ولم يعلم بأمرهما إلا من الخضر لكونهما كانا في المدينة وليسا في القرية التي لهما فيها عقار وهو الجدار وهما يسكنان في مدينة وهي موضع آخر غير القرية وهذا بلا شك يسوغ ويبرر لأهل القرية الاستيلاء على الكنز في ظل غياب صاحبيه.
ولا يوجد ما يدعو لالتباس الفهم والتعارض بين النص ومفهومه ولا يوجد إشكال في هذا الفهم البسيط ، ولكن القول بالترادف يشكل عليه أمور كثيرة أولها وأهمها الترادف نفسه وعدم وجود ما يدعو لتسمية القرية في موضع وتغييرها لمدينة في موضع آخر.
ربِّ إن اصبت فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان فأستغفرك وأتوب إليك إنك غفور رحيم ،
وصل اللهم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

الجواب الكافي
 في الرد علي 
الدكتور علي الكيالي

 في الفرق بين القرية والمدينة في القرآن.
جاء في موقع:
 رابطة العلماء السوريين ما نصه:

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم وبعد:
القريــــة : كما عرفها علماء اللغة العربية ؛ هي مجتمعٌ سكانيٌّ ، في مَكَانٍ اتَّصَلَتْ بِهِ الْأَبْنِيَةُ وَاتُّخِذَ قَرَارًا ، تقع على المدن وغيرها ، وقد سمِّيت قريةً لاجتماع النَّاس فيها . وبالرجوع إلى أصل الكلمة تبين أن (القرية) مشتقة من القرار في المكان ، أو من الاجتماع فيه ، يقال قرى الماءَ في الحوض إذا جمعه فيه ، أو هي مشتقة من القِرَى بكسر القاف بمعنى الضيافة . لأن قِرى الضيف من عادة سكان القُرى . 

والمدينة : مشتقة من مَدَن أي أقام ، يقال مَدَنَ في المكان إذا اقام فيه واتخذه موطنا له . وهي فعيلة تُجمَعُ على فعائل ، مدينة مدائن ..

وقد ذُكِرَت (القريةُ) في القرآن الكريم (33) مرة . وذُكِرَت (المدينة) (17) مرة .. والقائلون بجواز الترادف في القرآن ، قالوا : قد تُذْكَرُ القريةُ ويُرادُ بها المدينة ، وقد تُذْكَرُ المدينةُ ويراد بها القرية ، وقد يُرادُ بالقرية الناحيةُ التي تَضمُّ قُرىً عديدة .. 

قال أبو الفرج بنُ الجوزي : القرية تُذْكَرُ (القريةُ) : 

ويُرَادُ بها أريحاء ( ادخلوا هذه القرية ) ، ويُرَادُ بها دير هرقل (مر على قرية) ، ويُرَادُ بها ايليا (واسألهم عن القرية) ، ويُرَادُ بها مصر (واسأل القرية) ، ويُرَادُ بها مكة (قرية كانت آمنة) ، ويُرَادُ بها مكة والطائف (على رجل من القريتين عظيم) ، ويُرَادُ بها جميع القرى (وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها) ، ويُرَادُ بها قرية لوط (ولقد أتوا على القرية) ، ويُرَادُ بها انطاكيا (واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية) .

الكيالي : وتفسيره المخترع للقرية والمدينة :

منذ سنوات ظهر على شاشات القنوات الفضائية رجل يدعى الدكتور علي منصور الكيالي ، وكان في بداية ظهوره يتحدث عن بعض القضايا الفيزيائية والسنن الكونية ، وكنا نسكتُ عما يريبنا منه أحيانا ، لكونه يتكلم في قضايا من اختصاصه ، ولا ندري إن كان يخطئ فيها أم يصيب .. ثم تمادى فشرع يتكلمُ في إعجاز القرآن وتفسيره برأيه الخاص ، الذي خالف فيه السلف والخلف ، ثم تجرأ على الخوض في ثوابت العقيدة الإسلامية ، فراح يشكك في وجود يأجوج ومأجوج ، وفي عذاب القبر ، وظهور المهدي ، ونزول عيسى عليه السلام في آخر الزمن ، ثم تطاول هذا الرجل على صحيحي البخاري ومسلم ، فخطأهما فيما ذكراه من عمر أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها يوم تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد رددتُ عليه ودافعت عن الصحيحين، وكشفت عن زيف مزاعمه في ثلاث مقالات.. وأخيراً أصدر الكيالي (فيديو) تحدث فيه عن الفرق بين لفظي (القرية) و(المدينة) في القرآن، فأساء كعادته إلى الحقيقة ما شاء أن يسيء ، وتعاظم وتعالم وادعى : " أنه أتى بما لم تستطعه الأوائل" فكان هذا المقال لتفنيد آراء الكيالي ، وتزييف دعاواه .. وبالله المستعان :

لقد فَهِمْنَا منْ جُملةِ ما جاءَ في فيديو الكيالي : 

أن ( القريـــة ) لا تسمى (قرية) إلا إذا كان سكانها من نسيج واحد مؤتلف ؛ كأن يكونوا من نسب واحد ، أو عقيدة واحدة ، أو صفة واحدة ، و(القرية) عنده هي القرية المعروفة لدينا الآن ، والتي لا يزيد عدد سكانها عن بضعة آلاف نسمة .. 

وأن ( المدينة ) :عنده هي البلدة التي يسكنها أشخاص ليسوا من نسيج اجتماعي واحد ، وهي في رأيه أكبر من القرية مساحة وأكثر سكانا .. واستدل على ما ذهب إليه بما يلي :

1 – استدل بقوله تعالى { وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلَا نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ (13) محمد } وقوله تعالى { وَمِمَّنْ حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ مُنَافِقُونَ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَرَدُوا عَلَى النِّفَاقِ (101) التوبة } وقوله تعالى { مَا كَانَ لِأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ أَنْ يَتَخَلَّفُوا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ (120) التوبة } فقال الكيالي : انظر كيف سمَّى القرآنُ (مكة) قرية ، وهي أكبر من (يثرب) التي صار اسمها (المدينة)، ولا تفسير لهذه التسمية في رأيه إلا لأنَّ سكانَ مكة كلهم من قريش وكلهم مشركون، أي من نسيج اجتماعي واحد . أما (يثرب) فقد أطلق عليها القرآنُ اسم (المدينة) لأنَّ سكانها مختلفون في الدين والنسب، ففيها النبيُّ وأصحابه المؤمنون، وفيها المنافقون ، وفيها اليهود .. 

والجواب على هذا الكلام ، أن قوله هذا منقوضٌ بقوله تعالى { وَمَا لَكُمْ لَا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ نَصِيرًا (75) النساء } لأن إطلاق اسم (قرية) على مكة في هذه الآية، إنما كان في وقت كانت فيه مكة يسكنها مجتمع غير متجانس؛ فكان فيها مسلمون مستضعفون، ومشركون ، وكان الفريقان يعيشان معا في مكة .. ولو صح كلام الكيالي لكان ينبغي أن تكون الآية ( ربنا أخرجنا من هذه المدينة الظالم أهلها ) .. 

2 - قال الكيالي في سياق هذا الاستدلال: سمَّى القرآنُ مكة (بالقرية) . ويثرب (بالمدينة) وهي لا تساوي ربع مكة من حيث المساحة وعدد السكان ..

ويفهم من كلامه ؛ أنه يرى ضمناً أن (القرية) أصغر من (المدينة) ، والكيالي في هذا الفهم معتمدٌ على التقسيمات الإدارية المعاصرة في سوريا ، التي حَدَّدت عدد سكان القرية بأقل من (12) ألف نسمة ، فإن زادت عن هذا المقدار فهي (بلدة) فإن تجاوزت الـ (25) ألف نسمة فهي (مدينة) .. 

والجواب على هذا الهراء ؛ أن هذا المعنى للقرية والبلدة والمدينة هو معنىً مستحدثٌ معاصر ، لا تعرفه العرب ، ولا تأخذه في الاعتبار ، وإنما يطلق اسم القرية عند العرب ويراد به المدينة ، كما يطلق اسم المدينة ويراد به القرية ، وأحيانا يعبرون عن القرية بالمصر ، وأحيانا بالصنيعة ويقال سكان المصانع أي سكان القرى .. والتعبير بالقرية أو المدينة في القرآن ، إنما يجيء لأغراض بلاغية تناسب السياق والسباق في الكلام . فحين يجيء التعبير بـ (القرية) فإنما يجيء لمناسبةٍ استدعت اختيار لفظ القرية على ما عداه . وحين يجيء التعبير (بالمدينة) فإنما يجيء لمناسبة خاصة استدعت اختيار لفظ (المدينة) على غيره .. والعرب لم تفرق بين القرية والمدينة والبلدة بحسب عدد السكان البتة ، وإنما بحسب ما تعنيه مادة اللفظ الوضعي في الأصل.. فسميت مكة قرية وهي أكبر حاضرة في شبه جزيرة العرب عند نزول القرآن، كما سميت (أم القرى) لأنها كانت تُؤَمُّ من قِبَلِ سكان بقية الحواضر للحج والتجارة .. 

والقرآن نزل بلسان عربي مبين ، ولم ينزل بلغة الكيالي الذي لا يحسن التكلم بالفصحى ، ولا يمكنه أنْ يقول جملتين متتابعتين من غير أن يلحن فيهما . وحين يخوض هذا الرجل في تفسير القرآن الكريم مع جهله باللغة التي نزل بها القرآن ، فهذا منه منتهى الجرأة على الله ، والعياذ بالله .

3 - ثم استشهد الكيالي بقوله تعالى في سورة ( الكهف ) { فَانْطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا فَأَبَوْا أَنْ يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَنْقَضَّ فَأَقَامَهُ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا (77) الكهف } وقوله تعالى { وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنْزٌ لَهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنْزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ذَلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِعْ عَلَيْهِ صَبْرًا (82) الكهف } .

فقال في استدلاله : نلاحظ في الآية الأولى (أتيا أهل قرية) في الصباح .. وفي الآية الثانية تحولت القرية نفسها إلى (مدينة) في المساء ؟ .. والحقيقة هذه مغالطةٌ من الكيالي ، ، أراد بها أن يقول : كيف تحولت (القرية) إلى (مدينة) في ساعات قليلة .؟ معتمداً في هذه المغالطة على المعنى المعاصر لكلمتي (القرية) و (المدينة) .. 

ثم أردف الكيالي قائلا : السرُّ في هذا ، أنها سميت (قرية) في الآية الأولى ؛ لأن أهلها كانوا مجمعين على البخل ، أي يجمعهم وصف البخل ، فلما جاء ذكر الغلامين اليتيمين وأبيهما الصالح في الآية الثانية ؛ سميت قريتهم ( مدينة ) لأنه حدث فيها تنوع سكاني .. أي اجتمع فيها عنصر الخير والشر معا ..

والجواب على هذا الاستدلال نلخصه بما يلي : 

أ - القرآن لم يقل أن الغلامين كانا في نفس القرية التي كان فيها كنزهما .. فقد يكونان في مدينة قريبة من قريتهم . ثم يرجعان إليها بعد بلوغهما أشدهما لاستخراج كنزهما بترتيب إلهي مسكوت عنه الآن .. وهذا المعنى هو الأقرب إلى السياق ، لأن اليتيمين فيما يبدو لما شعرا بالضيعة وضيق الحال بين أهل تلك القرية اللئيمة ، التي لا ترحم الصغير ولا تطعم عابر السبيل ، خرجا منها وقصدا (مدينة) قريبة من قريتهما ، ليجدا لهما عملا يؤديانه ويكسبان به قوتهما ، فالعمل في المدن متيسر في الغالب لكل أحد .. 

ب – قيل : إن هذه (القرية) كانت قرب أنطاكية ، وعليه (فالمدينة) التي خرج إليها الغلامان هي أنطاكية .. وقيل بل (القرية) التي أبت أن تضيف موسى وصاحبه هي انطاكية نفسها . وجرى التعبير عنها مرة (بالقرية) ومرة (بالمدينة) لدواعٍ بلاغيّة ، تتعلق بموافقة المقال للمقام .. فعندما ذكر (حق الضيافة) ، عبر عنها بالقرية ، لأن أهل القُرى والأرياف يسكنون في بيوت واسعة ، مما يُهوِّنُ عليهم إطعام ابن السبيل واستقبال الضيف ، بخلاف أهل المدن في ذلك ، فهم يعيشون في مساكن ضيقة غالبا ، وتثقل عليهم الضيافة وتحرجهم أحيانا .. لذلك كان التعبير (بالقرية) لبيان شدة لؤم أهل تلك القرية ، الذين خالفوا طباع أهل القرى ، برفضهم إطعام موسى والخضر حين طلبا منهم طعاما .. 

ثم عبر عنها (بالمدينة) للسبب الذي أشرنا إليه قبل قليل ، وهو أن الغلامين انتقلا إلى (المدينة) ليكسبا قوتهما فيها بالخدمة والعمل ، لأن العمل في المدن ميسور .. وهكذا أدى كل واحد من هذين اللفظين في موضعه غرضا بلاغيا يناسب المقام ..

4 – ومما استدل به الكيالي على المعني الذي اخترعه للقرية والمدينة قوله تعالى { وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلًا أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ (13) يس } فقال: لما كان كل أصحاب القرية كفارا سماها القرآن (قرية) ، فلما صار فيها رجل مسلم واحد ، اجتمع فيها عنصرا الخير والشر ، فسماها القرآن الكريم (مدينة) ، فقال تعالى { وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ (20) يس } .

والجواب : إن هذا الاستدلال الذي اعتمده الكيالي هو خطأ من وجوه : 

(الوجه الأول) : إننا لا نسلم كون (المدينة) التي جاء الرجل من أقصاها ؛ هي نفس (القرية) التي كذبت المرسلين، فقد يكون مجيئه من مدينة مجاورة لتلك القرية المكذبة . ولو سلمنا جدلا بأن القرية هي نفس المدينة التي جاء منها الرجل ؛ فيكون العدول عن لفظ القرية إلى لفظ المدينة؛ قد وقع لغرض بلاغي أذكره بعد قليل إن شاء الله. 

(الوجه الثاني) التعبير بالقرية في معرض التكذيب ، يعطينا فكرة عن عسر تحول الجاهل عن معتقده أو عادته ، فأهل القُرى يغلب عليهم الجهل ، ويصعب تحويلهم عن معتقداتهم القديمة ، ولا يتقبلون الهداية بسهولة ، لذلك كان التعبير بأهل القرية مناسبا للمقام وهو من البلاغة العالية التي امتاز بها القرآن الكريم. 

أما أهل المدن فهم في الغالب ، أقرب إلى التَّنَوُّر ، وأقدر على التمييز بين الحق والباطل والخير والشر ، لذلك كان الرجل المؤمن واحدا من أبناء المدينة المجاورة للقرية المكذبة . والتعبير بقوله ( من أقصى المدينة ) يشير إلى أن دعوة المرسلين انتشرت حتى وصلت إلى المدينة وعمت دانيها وقاصيها .. أضف إلى ذلك ؛ أن مجيء رجل من أبناء المدينة لمناصرة المرسلين ، وتأييدهم في الدعوة إلى الله ، كان من شأنه أن يشجع أبناء تلك القرية على الإيمان بالله تعالى . ولكنهم رغم ذلك أصروا على كفرهم ، ولم يستجيبوا لهذا الرجل الصالح ، بل قتلوه ، فرأى مقامه في الجنة، فقال : { يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين } ..

(الوجه الثالث) أن استدلاله هذا منقوض أيضا بقوله تعالى { وَلُوطًا آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَعْمَلُ الْخَبَائِثَ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمَ سَوْءٍ فَاسِقِينَ (74) الأنبياء } والقرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث ، هي منطقة سدوم ، وكان يسكن فيها لوطٌ عليه السلام والمؤمنون من أهله وقومه إلى جانب الكافرين الذين أهلكهم الله، وهذا يعني أن النسيج الاجتماعي في سدوم لم يكن واحدا ، وإنما كان متباينا بين مؤمنين وكفار .. ولو صح الضابط الذي وضعه الكيالي لكان ينبغي أن يقول القرآن { وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْمدينةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَعْمَلُ الْخَبَائِثَ } والحقيقة إن الضابط الذي وضعه الكيالي للفرق بين (القرية) وبين (المدينة) منقوضٌ بهذه الآية ، وبآيات كثيرة من كتاب الله تعالى .. نمسك عن ذكرها خشية المزيد من الإطالة .

أما بعد : فيا كيالي رحم الله امرءاً عرف حده فوقف عنده .. دعك من التهويش والتخريص ، فطلب الشهرة بإسخاط الله خسارٌ ، يهوي بصاحبه في النار..
والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
ونقله لكم
 الشيخ ابو بشير السعدي. 

عن : رابطة العلماء السوريين.

----------


## الطيبوني

بارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم

قد ذكر لي احد الاخوة هذا التفريق
فاجبته بان ذلك يحتاج الى نظر واستقراء لنصوص القران

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم
> 
> قد ذكر لي احد الاخوة هذا التفريق
> فاجبته بان ذلك يحتاج الى نظر واستقراء لنصوص القران


وفيك الله بارك
أحسنت الجواب

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*ما هو الفرق بين القرية والمدينة في القرآن؟**السؤال*رأينا خلافا كبيرا في معني القرية والمدينة في القرآن ، حتي إننا وجدنا تعريفاً أنه يطلق اسم القرية إذا كان أهل المكان من أهل البخل ومدينة إذا كانوا من أهل الكرم ؟
نص الجواب




الحمد لله
أولا:
قد ورد في نصوص الوحي إطلاق اسم " القرية" واسم "المدينة" على مسمى واحد.
كقوله تعالى في سورة الكهف:
( فَانْطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا فَأَبَوْا أَنْ يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَنْقَضَّ فَأَقَامَهُ قَالَ لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا ) الكهف/77.
ثم قال تعالى:( وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ ) الكهف/82.
وفي سورة يس:( وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلًا أَصْحَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ إِذْ جَاءَهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ ) يس/13.
ثم قال تعالى:( وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ رَجُلٌ يَسْعَى قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ اتَّبِعُوا الْمُرْسَلِينَ ) يس/20.
قال الشوكاني رحمه الله تعالى:
" ( وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ ) يعني: الذي أصلحه ( فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ ) هي القرية المذكورة سابقا، وفيه جواز إطلاق اسم المدينة على القرية لغة " انتهى من "فتح القدير" (3 / 419 - 420).
وهو المتعارف عليه بين القوم الذين نزل عليهم القرآن.
قال القرطبي رحمه الله تعالى:
"  ودل قوله: ( فِي الْمَدِينَةِ ) على أن القرية تسمى مدينة، ومنه الحديث ( أمرت بقرية تأكل القرى) -أي المدينة-، وفي حديث الهجرة ( لمن أنت ) فقال الرجل: من أهل المدينة، يعني مكة " انتهى من "تفسير القرطبي" (13 / 354).
وقال ابن كثير رحمه الله تعالى:
" في هذه الآية دليل على إطلاق القرية على المدينة؛ لأنه قال أولا ( حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ )، وقال هاهنا: ( فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ )، كما قال تعالى: ( وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ قُوَّةً مِنْ قَرْيَتِكَ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَتْكَ )، ( وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ )، يعني: مكة والطائف " انتهى من "تفسير ابن كثير" (5 / 185).
ثانيا:
التفريق الذي يفرقه الناس بين القرية والمدينة، إنما تفريق عرفي، بحسب ما يغلب عليه الإطلاق بين الناس، لا أن أصل الوضع اللغوي يقتضي ما ذكر من الفروق ، أو غيرها .
لكن هذا من حيث اللغة لا اشكال فيه، فتطلق القرية على المدينة، والعكس.
جاء في " كفاية المتحفظ" (ص 172):
" الْقرْيَة: كل مكان اتّصلت فيه الأبنية ، واتُّخذ قرارا، وجمعها قرى.
ويقع ذلك على المدن وغيرها " انتهى .
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:
" فالقرية ليست هي البلد الصغير كما يظن كثير من الناس، بل القرية تكون مدينة، لأن أصل القرية معناه مأخوذ من القرى، وهو التجمع فإن الناس يجتمعون فيها.
فإذا كانت بلدة كبيرة سميت في عرف الناس مدينة، وإن كانت دون ذلك ، سميت في عرف الناس قرية.
فالتفريق بين القرية والمدين ما هو إلا اصطلاح عرفي فقط " انتهى من "تفسير سورة يس" (ص 72).
والله أعلم.
https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/3031...B1%D8%A7%D9%86

----------

